# Up-unweighting vs. down-unweighting



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

______________


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

________________


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

is there a benefit to riding like this?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Is this like doing cross-under turns where you load the board by leg extention then suck your legs up and under to the opposite edge...or is than something else?


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

ThirdEye said:


> is there a benefit to riding like this?



Although it's a more counter-intuitive motion, it's a much more natural way to apply pressure to your snowboard when you think about it. I'm sure there are some more technical reasons why it's a better way to ride at high speeds (the lateral movement as opposed to up and down movement would keep your center of mass low to the ground is something I'm just hypothesizing of the top of my head) but all I know is that if you try it, the huge reverse camber you generate by the end of the turn just launches you on to the other edge and it feels awesome, so I'd say that that's the biggest benefit for me .





> Is this like doing cross-under turns where you load the board by leg extention then suck your legs up and under to the opposite edge...or is than something else?


Yeah I've heard it called by that name before, "cross-over" vs. "cross-under".


----------

